# Cat urinating in AC/Heat vent & carpet



## Kitty's Dad (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm trying to figure out why my cat, Rose, will occasionally urinate into our floor based AC/Heating vents. They're located next to windows facing the back yard. Is she marking her territory since it's close to the outdoors? Is she protesting the fact that my job makes me travel a lot? (though my roommates are usually home when I'm gone) 

We covered the vents with boxes and then a couple of weeks later she urinated on the carpet, next to the box. We also tried a cycle of antibiotics because the vet thought it might be a UTI, but it's still happening. The litter box has plenty of "wetness" so she's relieving herself properly most of the time.

Other than that she's a great, happy, well behaved cat (currently sitting on my lap, purring)


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Have you cleaned the area with an enzymatic cleaner to ensure all traces of the urine scent are gone? If she still smells it, that may be triggering her to go there again.


----------



## Kitty's Dad (Mar 12, 2005)

doodlebug said:


> Have you cleaned the area with an enzymatic cleaner to ensure all traces of the urine scent are gone? If she still smells it, that may be triggering her to go there again.


I've used Resolve for the carpet and dish soap to clean the steel tubing inside the vents. What's an example of an enzymatic cleaner?

I also recently ordered a small steam cleaner from the Sharper Image to help clean the stains more thoroughly.
http://www.sharperimage.com/us/en/catal ... __SI570YYY


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Are there cats that she can see out of that window? Maybe she is marking like you thought.


----------



## Kitty's Dad (Mar 12, 2005)

Leazie said:


> Are there cats that she can see out of that window? Maybe she is marking like you thought.


Sometimes the neighbor's cat walks by. They usually confront each other at the sliding glass/screen door verses the windows by the vents. Thankfully she hasn't urinated next to the screen door (knocking on wood).


----------



## Xenka (Aug 1, 2004)

We had a problem with one of our cats urinating outside of the litterbox sometimes, and after we ruled out all the common possibilities, all we could ever decide upon was that he just didn't want to get urine on his paws, so he was looking for places to go where the urine would flow away from him and run under something.

I think I saw a post somewhere, probably on this board, of a description of something someone made with a wire mesh covering over the litter. Sounded like a great idea if you think you might have the same problem. I'll try to find it and post an edit to this message with the link if I do.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

A couple other questions....how often is the litterbox cleaned, she may be objecting when it gets a bit funky? Have you changed litters before this started? New litterbox. Maybe she needs a larger or uncovered box. New roommate? Any other kind of change you can think of. Any of these things could trigger behavioral issues...

ETA:

The vet 'thought' it might be a UTI...was her urine tested?


----------



## waiandchris (Jan 17, 2007)

An enzymatic cleaner such as Nature's Miracle (or something similar) will break down the urine and smell. Otherwise she will smell the same spot, even if you can't, and will go there again. 

You can pick this up at any Petco, Petsmart, or other pet chain. When you use it you have to SOAK the area well. If it is in between the wood, you have to get it in the cracks and through every surface the urine touches.

Luckily your kitty is not doing this all over the house! 8O 

Best wishes,
Chrisitna


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sometimes, urinating in inappropriate spots, especially if it's new behavior, is a symptom of a urinary tract problem. I would consider that possibilty also.


----------



## Kitty's Dad (Mar 12, 2005)

doodlebug said:


> A couple other questions....how often is the litterbox cleaned, she may be objecting when it gets a bit funky? Have you changed litters before this started? New litterbox. Maybe she needs a larger or uncovered box.


Because I'm on the road a lot, It gets cleaned at the end of each trip (once, maybe twice a week). One of those automated litter boxes might be a solution if that's the cause.



doodlebug said:


> New roommate?


My roommates haven't changed since I adopted her 2 years ago



doodlebug said:


> The vet 'thought' it might be a UTI...was her urine tested?


He tried to get a urine sample, but her bladder was empty. He decided to try a more "empirical" method instead of putting her through the trauma of an overnight stay or second vet visit. The vet decided to prescribe antibiotics to see if it helped reduce the problems. I'm not sure if it could be a UTI or not, even after a cycle of antibiotics. Sometimes it takes a lengthy dosage of antibiotics to kill off infections.


----------



## Kitty's Dad (Mar 12, 2005)

waiandchris said:


> An enzymatic cleaner such as Nature's Miracle (or something similar) will break down the urine and smell. Otherwise she will smell the same spot, even if you can't, and will go there again.
> 
> You can pick this up at any Petco, Petsmart, or other pet chain. When you use it you have to SOAK the area well. If it is in between the wood, you have to get it in the cracks and through every surface the urine touches.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Kitty's Dad (Mar 12, 2005)

Jeanie said:


> Sometimes, urinating in inappropriate spots, especially if it's new behavior, is a symptom of a urinary tract problem. I would consider that possibilty also.


Since vet visits freak her out, I'd have to somehow make sure her bladder has fluid available to be tested before heading to the animal clinic. I wish I knew how to do this. Scoop her into the cat carrier soon after seeing her drink?


----------



## Kitty's Dad (Mar 12, 2005)

Cinnamon said:


> I'll try to find it and post an edit to this message with the link if I do.


Thanks


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Since no testing was done, I think the first thing to rule out is the medical reasons. In addition to a UTI, it's possible it's crystals in the urine...although I have no experience with that so maybe someone who does could say whether crystals might present themselves as sporadic like this...

The litterbox cleaning may be the issue, twice a week is pretty infrequent. A larger box could be a help...I use a couple big Rubbermaid totes (18" x 32" x 12") for 3 kitties and scoop daily, once in a while I skip a day. 

Unfortunately I think you're going to have to deal with the vet visit to get the urine sample.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You can check these threads out as well :wink: :
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11535
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11560


----------



## Kitty's Dad (Mar 12, 2005)

doodlebug said:


> Unfortunately I think you're going to have to deal with the vet visit to get the urine sample.


Unfortunately you may be right


----------



## Kitty's Dad (Mar 12, 2005)

DesnBaby said:


> You can check these threads out as well :wink: :
> http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11535
> http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11560


Thanks


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome :wink:


----------

